
Ask HN: What's your quarantine side project? - gamwe6
Two weeks ago @dhr asked the same question.
Any progress for those who posted something last time?
Any new project since then?
======
ecaradec
I just posted
[https://github.com/ecaradec/j86](https://github.com/ecaradec/j86) today. Its
a compiler for a mini language to optimized x86 assembly register. It does a
few optimisations like register allocation and some constant propagation. I
learned a lot doing it.

------
daoudc
Coincidentally, I just posted this on HN: an animation tool for kids, at
[https://drawa.live](https://drawa.live)

This came out of watching my son do animations with Flipaclip, and thinking
there must be a better way to do simple animations.

------
brettkromkamp
Yep, making progress. Slowly, but surely:
[https://contextualise.dev/](https://contextualise.dev/)

